# Total Cost to Own - Per Mile



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

not bad considering all the miles that we put on our ctd. I just went over 58k in 10 months. what are you up to now?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Just based on depreciation, you put over 56,000 miles on your vehicle and that excludes everything else. So how many miles did you put on your vehicle.

Didn't put very many miles on my 88 Supra last year, weather was rotten. So just for insurance alone was over $1.50 per mile.

Read horror stories about renting a vehicle in Italy, and didn't have to be my fault, like somebody breaking into their vehicle or running into it. Could have cost me over 18,000 in euros. So elected to pay for full coverage. That cost even more than the rental like 32 bucks extra per day.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

cmsdock said:


> not bad considering all the miles that we put on our ctd. I just went over 58k in 10 months. what are you up to now?


How you do that and I couldn't get more than 20K in the same time leaving Ohio to NJ to NYC and back monthly?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I will hit 93K miles today


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> How you do that and I couldn't get more than 20K in the same time leaving Ohio to NJ to NYC and back monthly?


I did 26k in a year (currently at 35k) making a 150 mile round trip a few times a week to see my girlfriend and 100 miles a week driving to and from work. I was actually shocked at how fast the miles add up. I bought the CTD for exactly his purpose, but it still "hurts" seeing 35k on the ODO of a car not even a year and a half old yet.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Did your figures allow for loan repayments as well?


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

If I calculate each time my wife takes the cruze for shopping my cost per mile is freaking higher than yours...lol


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My wife is afraid to drive the Cruze so I have it all to myself.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Did your figures allow for loan repayments as well?


Yes and no. I just did the math again and my out the door price was actually closer to $25,600. I carried financing for about 6 months and then it was paid off. There was a pre payment penalty of like $250 (F U Huntington Bank and Lash Chevrolet for screwing me on this). Add in the 6 months of interest and we're right about there.


----------

